# Is SITM really worth it?



## pete robbo (18 May 2009)

Ive payed the first installement for sitm (safety in the market), but have been finding alot of info on the net for free, stuff they mention in later courses that they charge an incredable amount for. Im not saying its not worth it becauce I really dont know. Would love some feedback on the matter.


----------



## nomore4s (18 May 2009)

*Re: Is sitm really worth it ?*



pete robbo said:


> Ive payed the first installement for sitm (safety in the market), but have been finding alot of info on the net for free, stuff they mention in later courses that they charge an incredable amount for. Im not saying its not worth it becauce I really dont know. Would love some feedback on the matter.




I have not done this course so I cannot say how good/bad it is and whether it is worth the money or not but...... IMO courses like this are generally overpriced and with a bit of research you can educate yourself (which it sounds like you are now finding out). There are some other threads on this course already on this forum - here and here

This forum has a wealth of knowledge as well as links that will help you educate yourself about the markets - just use the search function and do plenty of reading.

Edit: Just found this thread


----------



## sails (18 May 2009)

*Re: Is sitm really worth it ?*

Yes, check out the other threads where this has already been discussed.

The problem is not so much with what they teach as what they charge.  Yes, there are other ways to get this info.  Was recently reminded of this very good book on Gann analysis:  Pattern Price and Time - James A Hyerczyk.  You may be able to borrow it from a local library before comitting to purchase it.  Otherwise see if it's available on Amazon.com so you can have a little look inside the book.  Even if you purchase it, it is many times less than SITM.

Also, check out the McLaren site - he puts out an eBook and DVDs for way less than the full SITM courses.  He teaches about time analysis and one of the good things is that you can go over the DVDs as many times as you want until you grasp the info.  http://mclarenreport.net.au/articles/index.php

If you have only paid for the basic course with SITM, there will probably be many more to courses to pay for in the future.  We paid out around $7,000 and only got as far as the basics in time - would have been another $18,000 to complete the full SITM course.  That was about 10 years ago, so don't know what they do now.  I started a thread on very basic time analysis which may interest you: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15491.  It's not a trading system on it's own - but hopefully that has been adequately stressed in the thread. 

Disclaimer: Have no financial affiliation with either of the above educational suggestions.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 May 2009)

*Re: Is sitm really worth it ?*



pete robbo said:


> Ive payed the first installement for sitm (safety in the market), but have been finding alot of info on the net for free, stuff they mention in later courses that they charge an incredable amount for. Im not saying its not worth it becauce I really dont know. Would love some feedback on the matter.




It is a good way of transferring any extra money you have spare, to sitm.

I won't say any more than that.

Its all on the net or in books.

gg


----------



## Timmy (18 May 2009)

*Re: Is sitm really worth it ?*

Link to the book, Pattern Price and Time - James A Hyerczyk.  This link has extensive info on what is covered in the book.  I have the first edition of this book, but this second edition (see the link) looks a lot more detailed.

Good intro, covers a lot more than many courses that cost thousands of dollars.  Then, if you end up liking Gann analysis, follow up with Sails, Magdoran and TraderPaul, all Gannists here at ASF.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 May 2009)

*Re: Is sitm really worth it ?*



Timmy said:


> Link to the book, Pattern Price and Time - James A Hyerczyk.  This link has extensive info on what is covered in the book.
> 
> Good intro, covers a lot more than many courses that cost thousands of dollars.  Then, if you end up liking Gann analysis, follow up with Sails, Magdoran and TraderPaul, all Gannists here at ASF.




Excellent advice Timmy, you are 3 posts away from your thousand.

Tell us where the markets headed. ??   I jest.

gg


----------



## sails (18 May 2009)

And here is another thread where James Hyerczyk's book is discussed :
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=285406&highlight=Hyerczyk#post285406


----------



## awg (18 May 2009)

pete robbo said:


> Ive payed the first installement for sitm (safety in the market), but have been finding alot of info on the net for free, stuff they mention in later courses that they charge an incredable amount for. Im not saying its not worth it becauce I really dont know. Would love some feedback on the matter.





gday robbo


The fact they have been advertising so much recently on TV makes me suss.

As you have paid your dough, you may as well learn as much as you can.


No way, would I pay more though.

you might even want to read some recent threads on this board about Gann based trading...the consensus of the experienced traders was that it was a waste of time

use the search facility and you will find much of interest, and it might save you coughing up $thousands

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13871&highlight=gann


----------



## tommymac (18 May 2009)

I did a basic course with SITM a few years back (before discovering ASF).

Waste of money. It was over two days and it was basically just advertising their full fledged software and training which cost a lot more money.


----------



## bunyip (18 May 2009)

pete robbo said:


> Ive payed the first installement for sitm (safety in the market), but have been finding alot of info on the net for free, stuff they mention in later courses that they charge an incredable amount for. Im not saying its not worth it becauce I really dont know. Would love some feedback on the matter.




Don't do it. Get a refund if possible, then walk away from them.

Over the years I've spoken to at least ten people who spent around 25 grand doing the entire range of SITM courses. With the exception of the ABC strategy, none of them could consistently make money trading the methodology. That was quite a few years ago. I imagine their courses cost even more these days.
There's nothing wrong with the ABC trading system that was the basis of the original SITM Starter Pack. But you can get it free from the Hubb Financial website.
The Starter Pack came with a price tag of almost a grand, and is probably much dearer these days if they still offer it. It was their other courses following the Starter Pack that really extracted serious dollars from their clients.


----------



## pete robbo (18 May 2009)

Thank you for the replies people.... much appreciated.


----------



## artist (6 January 2011)

I have a number of books by, and about W.D. Gann plus a lot from other authors to give away to anyone who wants them. I have received permission from the administator to make this offer here.

My trading style/plan has evolved a lot since I started studying and trading, and I don't use that methodology now. Besides, I also understand it all by now and no longer need the materials.

I ask only that the recipient pay postage or freight costs.

My only alternative to this method of disposal is to throw it all in the recycling bin. That is either a waste, or the best thing for all concerned, depending on one's point of view.

I offer no opinion as to the worth or efficacy of the material's content.

artist

EDIT: Oops, Forgot!  "Please ask anyone interested to contact you via PM to avoid cluttering up the thread with replies related to the giveaway." - from the Administrator


----------



## Iggy_Pop (6 January 2011)

I agree with Bunyip - Get out and get your money back. Any training can be worthwhile as long as it is appropiately priced. I did the free intro to SITM, and found it educational, but there are many systems, DVDs, Books, online training which teaches the same fundamentals for a fraction of the price of SITM. 

To simplify, if you are paying $40 an hour for a personel trainer for fitness, or $250 an hour as some indepentant (and good) financial planners charge with individual sessions, how much should you pay for 4 - 8 hours of training in a group session??

Tutored training is always better than online or DVDs but for 8 hours of training, I would suggest you should be chargered somewhere between $100 - $400. And maytbe there is something for ongoing support.  $5k is a bit over the top.


----------

